# Chef knife vs utility knife



## naturalmom (Sep 30, 2007)

I am looking to finally get a decent knife (or two). I read everywhere that a chef's knife is the best choice, but I've never used one. Having cooked (at home) for 20 years, I don't know how difficult it would be to re-learn cutting. Would I be better off getting a utility knife, or should I get the chef's knife and just start learning now?

Does anyone remember how difficult it was to change habits with a new style of knife?


----------



## sherry newton (Aug 3, 2007)

Dear Natural Mom,
It depends on the application in which you are using it for. Chef knives are a multipurpose knife (big jobs)and so is the Utility one (small jobs). It is just that one is bigger than the other. I personally love my Boning/Filet knive for the versatility....it's just my preference. The one I selected is strong, but flexible. People are usually amazed at the kinds of cuts I do with it, because it is not traditionally used for it. I am comfortable with it and it is my favorite. So, experiment and see which one feels the most versital for your uses.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

The Chef's knife has plenty of room to wrap your fingers round the handle and make the classic rocking motion without the fingers hitting the cutting board. The utility knife does not so it requires a different grip and cutting technique. 
I've only rarely used a utility knife so I can't say that it's better than a Chef's knife or not. I must say that my preference is for the Chef's knife but I guess it is just a matter of what you are most comfortable with. 
I think you would most likely become proficient with either one in no time at all. 

Jock


----------



## katek (Oct 2, 2007)

Most important...find a blade length and a handle that you're comfortable with. There's nothing worse than an awkward knife in your hand. When shopping, ask the sales person for their opinions and ask to try various brands. Some are heavier than others, some might have a handle that pinches. It's all a matter of preference and what feels comfortable in your hand and in your mind.

The chef's knife is good for large cutting and chopping jobs. Many chefs are turning to a Santoku instead. I love mine. It has a granton blade (indentations along the side of the blade) so food sticks less to it than a traditional chef's knife. 

Paring knives are great for smaller slicing jobs and peeling. It gives you full control over the blade. A 3-4" blade is typical. I find that a utility knife (typically 6") is an awkward size...too thin for large jobs, too long for small jobs.


----------



## katek (Oct 2, 2007)

Most important...find a blade length and a handle that you're comfortable with. There's nothing worse than an awkward knife in your hand. When shopping, ask the sales person for their opinions and ask to try various brands. Some are heavier than others, some might have a handle that pinches. It's all a matter of preference and what feels comfortable in your hand and in your mind.

The chef's knife is good for large cutting and chopping jobs. Many chefs are turning to a Santoku instead. I love mine. It has a granton blade (indentations along the side of the blade) so food sticks less to it than a traditional chef's knife. 

Paring knives are great for smaller slicing jobs and peeling. It gives you full control over the blade. A 3-4" blade is typical. I find that a utility knife (typically 6") is an awkward size...too thin for large jobs, too long for small jobs.


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

I started out with a chef's knife, then got a paring knife, then a boning knife, then a couple others after the main 3.


----------

